# Snake mites?



## Brandon (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey, so today I was cleaning out my snakes water bowl and noticed this little insect floating in the water. I fetched it out and it was still alive walking about but an curious what it is I have done some searches on snake mites but it does not look like one. Is it a snake mite? Maybe a different type? Or maybe just an insect that has got in the tank. Thanks. It looks pretty big in the pic but it is quite small. Any idea what it could be? Thanks.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 2, 2018)

Not sure what it is, but it’s definitely not a mite, they are almost microscopic and show up as lil black dots on paper towel.


If I had to guess I’d say caterpillar larvae, but ur guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Brandon (Apr 2, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Not sure what it is, but it’s definitely not a mite, they are almost microscopic and show up as lil black dots on paper towel.
> 
> 
> If I had to guess I’d say caterpillar larvae, but ur guess is as good as mine.


Yes I didn't think it was but just wasn't sure, thanks I'll have a look into that.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks more like some kind of fly larvae to me.


----------



## Brandon (Apr 2, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Looks more like some kind of fly larvae to me.


Thanks, I had a look it might be a carpet beetle larvae

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 7, 2018)

I would also lean towards it being a beetle larva. Definitely not a mite, which is good news.


----------



## Brandon (Apr 9, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I would also lean towards it being a beetle larva. Definitely not a mite, which is good news.



Yes I think it may be a dermestid beetle larvae, from the searchers I did.


----------

